# Pike Fishing - Ontario, Canada (w/pics)



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

Just got back from a lake near Parry Sound. The pike fishing was on fire. Took my nephew and brother up with me. Hooked up with a couple friends from NAA and had a blast. Everyone caught pike. I plan on have a fish fry or two over the next few days . If you go take some chartruse/white crank baits and a white spinner bait or two  

My nephew(left), brother(middle) and me


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

great looking fish, any lodging info?


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

I don't stay at a lodge up there LittleKing. I know the area and lakes around Muskoka and Parry Sound fairly well and just drive up and stay at a little motel in Huntsville. Any of the lakes around Huntsville can be good pike fishing. Vernon, Penn and Fairy Lake to name a few. All easy access.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Another great outing up north it appears! Nice looking pike you have there...fat and chunky...now when is that fish fry? Did I mention pike is one of my favorites!!!


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

The outings just get better and better with experince fugarwi7 I find the pike has a better taste and texture then walleye. Their just a little harder to clean Good eye too, these pike are chunky. There's plenty for them to eat and stay healthy iin this lake.


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Thnaks for the report Yankee. I'm heading up to Oba lake (north of Slt. St. Marie) in a month. Hope they are on fire then too....


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

Stoshu, glad you enjoyed the post. With the hot weather the large ones are heading deeper. Two weeks ago when I was up there they were shallow. This past weekend they started getting deeper as the weather warmed.

By the time you go in a month they may well be very deep. Think pike floats and live suckers down deep. As they get lazy and go deep when it gets hot.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

wow nice fish thoose are some wall hangers i bet it was a blast


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow! Nice fish. You are the man Yankee. Those gators dont stand a chance. They look fat and mean to me. Looks like they could put up a hella battle with shoulders like that.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Very nice pike. I still cant understand it when guys from up north complain about catching pike? I'm with you guys on the taste also, I love them. My last trip to MN we caught them and cooked them over the camp fire in the skillet with a little butter and lemon pepper, was some of the best fish I've ever had.


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

Hey PS!! I was wondering where you were. I almost got out of the house the other day and going to call you for a try at those muskies on Alum. But the wife thought of something for me to do. Are you going up on Aug. 11th? Lots of pike lakes nearby. 

Ain&#8217;t that the truth Twistertail. That&#8217;s an excellent way to cook them. 
The meat has better texture and a very good flavor without the fishy taste. Much better then walleye to me. Whenever I have a fish fry the pike goes way before the walleye. You just have to know how to clean them. Lots of bones but with a little practice it not hard.


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

I had a fish fry last September after returning from Ontario. My father-in-law sat there telling us how terrible pike taste. He kept calling them northern carp. He sat there killing all the "walleye" I could put on his plate constantly asking if it was pike before he'd eat it. He put away like 5 or 6 big fillets before we filled him in. He sat there stunned, then informed us he really didn't like the fish and was only eating so much to be polite.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I had a blast the one time I made it up to Canada and the Pike were a very large part of it, we went up for the Smallmouth and Walleyes but in short order I found out where the real action was at, those things hit dang near anything you threw at them, they educated me early though I lost 3 spinnerbaits in the first 30 minutes fishing...no giants..just fish who have teeth and know how to use them, I bought some steel leaders the next morning


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> I had a blast the one time I made it up to Canada and the Pike were a very large part of it, we went up for the Smallmouth and Walleyes but in short order I found out where the real action was at, those things hit dang near anything you threw at them, they educated me early though I lost 3 spinnerbaits in the first 30 minutes fishing...no giants..just fish who have teeth and know how to use them, I bought some steel leaders the next morning


Great fishing report and discussion! I also enjoy the taste of pike better than walleye. I'm going for a fresh taste of pike in Remigny Quebec soon and I'm pumped. As far as steel leaders, I gave them up a few years back for snap swivels on cranks or spoons and direct tie for spinnerbaits and have lost damn few snot rockets. They never seem to get the hole crank or 3" spoon in their mouth. Swallowing a spinner bait seems hard to do. If they start swallowing, then I switch over to good quality leaders of 6" to 9". I do try to keep tension on the line, especially at the boat, so they don't turn and cut the line with the sharp gills. I also re-tie occasionally with attention to knotting without stressing the line and always test the end of the line with a goof tug after netting a keeper or attempting to land some granite or birch.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree with Ohiojmj about the use of leaders. I have done nearly a dozen trips to Canada and can recall very, very few times where I suspected that I may have been cut off. I think more often I have been guilty of carelessness and did not retie after landing a few fish or a battle with a bigger fish. Each time I slap myself for not doing it.

I agree that if they are taking the lures deeper then you are at more of a risk but for the most part when I am targeting pike I am working a lure on a pretty tight line and they don't get much of a chance to inhale the bait. The largest majority of the fish are hooked in the mouth and nowhere close to a deep hook. The biggest difference in the pike and the muskie that makes a leader more necessary is that the muskie have a much more prominent and sharp gill plate.


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

Fishnasty, thats usually the reaction I get from people who try pike the first timestunned. I like to coat and fry the pike fillets in Olive oil. With a side of fried potatoes and baked beans.

I have to disagree on the leader option. I dont like the steel leaders but I do try and use 80# fluorocarbon leaders I make myself for pike.

I fish Ontario at least a dozen times a year for the past 20 years and Ive had many pike cut the line when fishing for bass using cranks or spinner baits without a leader. FL makes it easy and theres really no reason not to use one and every reason too. Im never had a problem with the gill plate.

The bigger (even little ones) they are the more likely theyll cut that line if you dont use a leader. Like this one my wife caught.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I guess like Im still getting a education on Pike fishing, hopefully I will be able to use it one day soon


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

yankee said:


> Fishnasty, thats usually the reaction I get from people who try pike the first timestunned. I like to coat and fry the pike fillets in Olive oil. With a side of fried potatoes and baked beans.
> 
> I have to disagree on the leader option. I dont like the steel leaders but I do try and use 80# fluorocarbon leaders I make myself for pike.
> 
> ...



I might be convinced to try some flouro leader for trolling since i use them on Erie, but for casting cranks, I like the cleaner action of direct tie or swivel over a heavier leader that sinks the floater. I've not seen a 4" minnow inhaled. At times, the spoons are a close call. Maybe I got luck over the years, but like BKR admitted, I also take the blame for most cut lines because I got lazy in the Canadian water after several hours or days of yanking pike. that laziness can get you if you don't re-tie the frayed line or Further , I have no fear of losing a lure. I'll toss anywhere at risk if that's where the fish are. for that reason, I bring a several extras of my go-to lures [floating minnows, spinnerbaits, mepps, Williams Wablers (I bring ten extra hammered silver 1/2 oz since so dependable)]. In the end, if I lose one big pike to a cut, I'll be back to steel leaders in a heart beat.....


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have actually thought about using flourocarbon leaders at times and I just may choose to do that some. Like you mentioned there is not much reason not to as the flouro is pretty much not noticed. Perhaps on some lures it would stiffen it to the point of altering the presentation but mostly not. I guess the biggest reason I have never done so is because I have never needed to. I have picked up a few over the years getting into the range of the one Yankee's wife caught but most of them are in the range of the eaters they have in the pictures.


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm still learning Smallmouth Crazy 

First good luck on your trip up north to Camps Ronoda Ohiojmj. It&#8217;s very exciting for sure. Good luck, have a safe trip and catch lots of fish. 

I can understand why you don&#8217;t want to use a leader. But I&#8217;ve learned over the years to use a leader and modify it to get that direct connection feel.

Personally I don&#8217;t want to risk losing a trophy pike or worse have it swim away with a lure in it&#8217;s mouth when there&#8217;s no need too. 

Seguar 80# fluorocarbon line is flexible. Using a Canoeman knot you can easily tie to any swivel or direct to the crank/spinner bait.

The canoeman is on the left with the tag down and the Polomar is on the right with the tag up. 









I don&#8217;t think a pike would have trouble inhaling a 4&#8221; bait fish, I do know they don&#8217;t have a problem with a 12&#8220; walleye. They&#8217;ll sometimes snack on the walleye, hook, sinker and all before you can boat them.

They say a picture speaks a 1000 words. I&#8217;ll let this one I took on the Montreal speak for itself. Pass me the flexible 80# fluorocarbon leader please....


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

I am leaving for a trip to Fletcher's Pond this Thursday, and I had been planning on trying 55lb test seagur flouro as my leader material. I have fished a few pressured lakes for pike over the years and found that using steal leaders yields less strikes than directly tying. I'm not sure whether or not it is because they can see the leader or if it is hurting the lure action (or a combination of both), but I definitely get less strikes when using them. When direct tying, I have had my share of cut-offs, but most all of those instances were when using smaller, low profile, lures that were inhaled. I got the idea of using flouro when in Florida. Many of the guys down their are using it as leader material. I also fished with a guide on Cave Run Lake for musky a few months back, and he too was using a heavy flouro rather than steal. I'm just hoping that 55 lb test is thick enough to handle not being cut off. Is 80 lb test the standard or is it just something that you figured would be adequate? I compared the various diameters of each, and the 55 lb test seemed to be limp enough while also having being thick enough. What are your thoughts?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

hey bubba...i wouldnt worry bout the fletchers pike. 
i dont think they run that big honestly....to many 'kept' fish.
i do like the long wire leaders if anything to cut thru the salad/grass
alot of times the weeds will build up on the top of the leader and not interfere with the bait.

newbreed suggests

termninator buzzbaits
large orange rapala's/ac shiner floaters
orange/black reedrunner spinnerbaits 
mann's ghost or rat
horny toads with springlock widegap hooks
BIG plastic worms with heavy tungsten weights
floating worms (orange or yellow)

go get em!:B


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi Bubba, I agree completely about the steel leaders. I get more strikes on fluro then steel leaders. Although some may disagree and say that pike could care less about leaders I believe they do at times and I want every advantage I can get. I dont get the chance every weekend. Light does not penetrate fluro and supposedly its invisible. Seguar seems more abrasive resistance as well. It certainly makes a diff to me and that gives me more confidence. 

Youve done your research I see. Because while the pic I posted says 80# I only use it for musky. I use 60# for pike. Because as you sayits a bit limper and more flexible as not to interfere with lure action.

I started using fluro a couple years ago. I was advised that 60# was adaqute for pike and it works for me. I also used a crimper for while to make my leaders but find the canoeman knot works better then a swivel and gives me that direct connect feel. Besides, look what a small pike can do to a steel leader when it starts to roll









A 4# pike can cut a line just at quick as a 20# pike. Either mouth is big enough to swallow most baits. In fact I find the smaller ones do more damage and alligator rolls then the bigger ones.

Give the canoeman knot a try on your 55# fluro. I think youll be impressed and it will not slip plus the tag is turned the other way as not to snag on weeds. Heres a link: http://capmel.com/loop_knot.htm

By the way.....the 30# plus muskie in my avatar was caught on a 10# seauar fluro leader and a jig in fast current while walleye fishing. Mind you it's teeth didn't touch the line but it demonstrates the strentgh of seguar. 

Good luck, be safe and let us know what you think of the fluro line.


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

thanks for the help! I will definitely try the knot!!!!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

a couple big fish were caught on our spring trip this year to fletchers... none on leaders... hot bait this spring: giant clothespin spinners with looooooooong tails


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

Littleking,

What colors were best? Are you referring to muskie-style spinnerbaits? Your help is appreciated! 

Bryan


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

bubba k said:


> Littleking,
> 
> What colors were best? Are you referring to muskie-style spinnerbaits? Your help is appreciated!
> 
> Bryan


I believe he is referring to you standard spinnerbait but in the heavier sizes. I also have had very good luck with these. They are great for working in and around the weeds. I have had best luck with white and also have had luck on other bright colors (yellow, chartreuse, green). Be sure to have baits in copper and silver blades as one often does better than the other.

Spoons are a very good choice as well both for casting and especially if you don't find them in cover and need to troll.

I am headed up again in about a month and can't wait.

Yankee, I am curious to hear what baits you prefer for pike since you make a lot of trips up there.


----------



## Webman27 (May 31, 2007)

I just got back from a trip on the Pickerel River which I think is just south of where they were. We caught a decent number of pike but not nearly as many as I had hoped and not nearly as big either. Just about all of ours came out of lilypads on white spinnerbaits with white trailers. We had tons "nose" the bait and not really hit it so we ended up using a lot of trailer hooks (which didn't help with the weeds) which seemed to increase the hook ups a little. I missed a giant at the boat on a #5 bucktail mepps and that was about it. Were we doing something wrong? Oh yeah, caught a couple back trolling worms for walleye too but they were little.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Webman27 said:


> I just got back from a trip on the Pickerel River which I think is just south of where they were. We caught a decent number of pike but not nearly as many as I had hoped and not nearly as big either. Just about all of ours came out of lilypads on white spinnerbaits with white trailers. We had tons "nose" the bait and not really hit it so we ended up using a lot of trailer hooks (which didn't help with the weeds) which seemed to increase the hook ups a little. I missed a giant at the boat on a #5 bucktail mepps and that was about it. Were we doing something wrong? Oh yeah, caught a couple back trolling worms for walleye too but they were little.


We are getting into the time of the year where most of the big pike are in deeper water. You mentioned that you caught several smaller fish which has been our experience as well when we go up in August. Your chance at bigger fish I feel is to either find some deep structure to work on with spoons, large jigs, large live bait, etc. or take off trolling. Often times we end up catching fish out over deep water with no structure to relate to. Because of this about the only way we would have found them was by trolling.


----------



## Webman27 (May 31, 2007)

This was our first time up there so we spent a lot of time just trying to figure out what we had going on. The river was incredibly deep (20', 5' from shore) and it seemed to drop off so fast we were leary of getting in to that deep of water. We may have hurt ourselves by not giving it more of a chance. The people at the camp had us convinced that back trolling meat along weedbeds (8-16 fow) was the key for walleye so we did so much of that I think we lost faith in trying much else than shallows for pike


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am not familiar with rivers for the walleye up there but their description sounds like a good plan. Especially in the low light hours don't be afraid to try even shallower in the weeds for the walleye. They can move up on shallow points and flats to feed during that time. To target them in then you may need to toss shad raps or other cranks along with jig/minnow.

One thing we have found in with going up in the heat of the summer (August for us) is that the bite can really shut down quickly some days for the walleyes. It is at that point that we decide to go chasing other species.


----------



## Webman27 (May 31, 2007)

I think we had three major strikes against us, the most obvious, none of us had ever river fished like that before. Second, the river was up about 4 feet. The last was it was windy as all hell and tough to control a back troll even in to the wind. We ended up with about 90 fish between 3 of us for the week, more than half were smallies. Second place was pike and we only got in to 6 walleye. I think next time we go we will be a little more prepared and hopefully do a little better but is was still a total blast. I would recommend the place to anyone (even though my fishing report isn't exactly stellar  I post some pics tomorrow if I get a chance, we did get a 12lb muskie that was pretty nice.


----------

